# Has anyone here ever build a shop or house with shipping containers?



## John B Williams (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm planning to build a home with shipping containers. I've researched it before. The cost to build a home seems significantly lower than a traditional wooden frame, which could be nice because I can use the savings toward accessible components and technologies inside the house.
I want some good recommendations and your personal experience on it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to start by checking your local building codes. You'll still be required to meet the insulation requirements which today would take up a huge amount of space internally in a container. That rules out anything that can't go on the outside.

You'd need a concrete pad or something similar and that's not ideal in Canada. If you're planning on digging a foundation and somehow mounting the container over that that's a big chunk of money.

Instead of a framing carpenter you'd need somebody with metal working talent. 

Some of these costs don't really scale so even if a small home built with a container is cheaper a bigger traditional home might not be. 

Think about resale.


----------



## John B Williams (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for your suggestion. 
One of my colleagues has built a shipping container outdoor shed recently, and he also said it is easy and affordable. So I felt it would be suitable for me also. Also, he advised me to start the construction from a nearby shipping container service firm. So I will start the construction by next week.


----------

